# Another Conneaut Laker



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Went fishing for steelhead today winds started out the southwest so was able to get out on the east wall as water clarity was perfect ! picked up another Lake Trout on my first pass up the wall ! Picked up a steelhead up on my pass down turned around made another pass up got another steelhead and by then the winds had switched to out of the North and as I was making my pass back down the winds got stronger and stronger by time I reached the east wall gap I picked up another steelhead and the wall was now completely unfishable ! Tried the slip for a little bit and decided to leave ! Gonna be awhile before being able to get out to the walls as they are calling for gale force winds ! It was a great day while it lasted !


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Looks like camera man following you . Congratulations on another fine day!


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

y-town said:


> Looks like camera man following you . Congratulations on another fine day!





y-town said:


> Looks like camera man following you . Congratulations on another fine day!


Thank you ! It was my good friend John !


y-town said:


> Looks like camera man following you . Congratulations on another fine day!


it was my Good friend John my steelhead fishing buddy !


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

You need to start a charter! How big is your boat?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Uglystix said:


> You need to start a charter! How big is your boat?


Its only 16` 7"


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

16 foot why you can smash 3 people in


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

hailtothethief said:


> 16 foot why you can smash 3 people in


Dont you need a captains license to charter ?


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Im sure you can pass the test .u got leadership skills captain


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

hailtothethief said:


> Im sure you can pass the test .u got leadership skills captain


thanks for the vote of confidence !!


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

FishIgo said:


> Went fishing for steelhead today winds started out the southwest so was able to get out on the east wall as water clarity was perfect ! picked up another Lake Trout on my first pass up the wall ! Picked up a steelhead up on my pass down turned around made another pass up got another steelhead and by then the winds had switched to out of the North and as I was making my pass back down the winds got stronger and stronger by time I reached the east wall gap I picked up another steelhead and the wall was now completely unfishable ! Tried the slip for a little bit and decided to leave ! Gonna be awhile before being able to get out to the walls as they are calling for gale force winds ! It was a great day while it lasted !
> View attachment 458596
> View attachment 458597
> View attachment 458598
> ...


Keep up the good work !!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey John your boat says Back Troller but your going forward  Great catches Bud love reading your posts

Mark


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

ranger487 said:


> Hey John your boat says Back Troller but your going forward  Great catches Bud love reading your posts
> 
> Mark


Thank You !!!


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

I see a lot of boats that say .”Back Troller”. But I don’t think I have ever seen anyone trolling backwards.🤔


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

jdl447 said:


> I see a lot of boats that say .”Back Troller”. But I don’t think I have ever seen anyone trolling backwards.🤔


Back Trolling is a big thing in the upper Midwest States (Minnesota, Wisconsin, North and South Dakota and Canada ) for walleye but never really took off any were else ! The same kinda thing with boat fishing for steelhead in Michigan and Wisconsin in the rivers were you anchor above a hole on the river and let out your lures out like wiggle warts or brads wigglers or Mag Lips into the hole and let the current create the action as the boat sits stationary !


----------

